# Happy Harry pic



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

he is beautiful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Harry is so handsome.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Beautiful horse. And a good one for a 12 hours ride - I'd have lost it.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, he was great on the ride home. From NC to Michigan, through the mountains in W. VA.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

....sent via PM


----------



## reese (Jan 2, 2010)

He looks adorable..


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

He is beautiful. I love horses, I wish that I had the opportunity to spend more time with one!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He sure is pretty and has a bright, alert expression.
I'll bet he's a great "pet" and fun to ride.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He looks a very handsome boy, hope to see more of him in the future


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I created this for Wish. I wanted her permission before I posted it, so I had removed it.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Kim,
that is so cool. Harry is walking right out of that frame!
You had a really good looking model, but you also did a great job with his picture.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

handsome fellow. What's his breed?


----------

